# mystery wood?



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Any one have a clue what this is? I believe it's off a ranch west of Fredericksburg I picked up last year. That little black core on the stick goes all the way through it. It makes a nice pen but I don't want to sell it till I know what it is and if I can get more of it. It turns easily w/ bands of wood peeling off.
later, biggreen


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

BG....looks like 'leaverite' wood.....as is...'just leave it right where you found it'. 8*)Have no idea...looks great! Does it come in bigger sizes???? gb


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice !


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

First thought at first glance would be some kind of birch...Just a guess, though...If that's it, it should have some kind of aromatic odor when ya cut it...kinda like eucalptus...


"The appearance of the wood will vary between species, but generally, the sap wood is creamy white and the heart stock, golden brown. Paper birch is predominately sap wood, with small brown knotty hearts. The wood is mostly white but as it nears the core will show brown flame patterns, with white sap edges.. quite dramatic"


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Not sure but it makes a fine PEN!!!! Theres allot of Birch up here where i am, and i think Spruce also!!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Steve - I may have found your trees. I was at the lease this weekend and cut a limb off of one of the trees I tried earlier and this one had a lot of black in it. I meant to bring it to you but we were working hard and ran off and left it. I'll be back in a couple of weeks and will load some up. We need to cut the whole tree down so there should be plenty. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I want it. We'll work out something. I know you have another project coming up sometime.
Thanks, biggreen


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

has the mystery been solved?


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

No. Every idea I got I did some research on and nothing was close. Hopefully Viking will get some pics of the whole tree so I can find out. 
Later, biggreen


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I have no idea what they are but there are tons of them on the lease. I'll bring you a bunch back when I go in a couple of weeks. Maybe I should just throw the whole tree on the trailer and let you cut it up when I get back.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I'll take it any way I can get it. Just don't tell anyone.
later, biggreen


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

That reminds me, did you ever have a chance to sharpen my chain after we cut that Walnut? Probably need to take both up there.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

no sharpening but I have a new one if you need it.
later, biggreen


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

Looks to me like birch!! Im a carpenter and seen some of the same pattern. 

Hmmm could be IronWood as well but not native to this area! 

Where did you get it?


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

it's birch and I am sure of it.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

No prob - If you come by the house this week just drop mine off and I'll slap it on the sharpener. If I'm not home just leave it by the garage door.


----------

